# Cubing Wallpaper



## OregonTrail (Jan 24, 2010)

I just made a nice repeating Cube wallpaper from the icons found here.







Anyone have any other cube wallpapers or icon sets?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm assuming you rendered that yourself based on some kind of recursive function.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 24, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> I'm assuming you rendered that yourself based on some kind of recursive function.


True, false.
Why assume?


----------



## Mossar (Jan 24, 2010)

My wallpaper


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

They are all good, I think I prefer Lucas Garron's.


----------



## skarian (Jan 24, 2010)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 24, 2010)

skarian said:


> could anyone make one thats resolution is 2560x1440 please?



Did you try the first one? That's the nice thing about tiled wallpapers.


----------



## skarian (Jan 24, 2010)

i actually just did it looks nice too, yah i was bout to edit that post


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 24, 2010)

i've used this wallpaper for a while: http://www.wallpaperseek.com/3d-cube-wallpapers_w5582.html

i googled "cube wallpaper hd"


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.fantom-xp.com/wp_12__Rubik_cube.html


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2010)

This use to be mine


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh, and http://archive.garron.us/img/rubiks_escher.png.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 2, 2010)

@Sandbest: Nice.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> _fractal cube wallpaper_



Hi Lucas, I really like your wallpaper. Would it be possible to re-render it without the cube transparency?

...and if you're feeling ultra generous, would you be prepared to send me the PovRay script to generate it?


----------



## joey (Apr 4, 2010)

It says 7.08.. but that date is definitely not right


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol the thread starter got the colour scheme wrong


----------



## Edward (Apr 4, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Lol the thread starter got the colour scheme wrong



Because everyone in the world uses the same exact color scheme .


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Lol the thread starter got the colour scheme wrong



Um, agreeing with what Edward said, have you ever heard of Sarah Strong?
Her colour scheme is BAMFtastical.
Know what you're talking about before posting, please....


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, that's the Japanese scheme.

So, mister Tay is somewhat right, if he's using the world scheme as the standard colour scheme.


----------



## Forte (Apr 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Actually, that's the Japanese scheme.
> 
> So, mister Tay is somewhat right, if he's using the world scheme as the standard colour scheme.



Red and orange are switched though.

He's like fake Japanese D:<


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> BAMF





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> BAMF



Dude, stop.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > BAMF
> ...



It's not like he's spamming it. Leave'em'alone.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

Hahaha, oh, my mistake!


----------



## Spyyder (Apr 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> Red and orange are switched though.



You sure about that? BYO scheme right? So I use the same as in the op's pic, and im pretty sure Syuhei, and nakaji use it to from looking at their vids.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2010)

I just thought that since like, Forte seems to have japanese heritage, that he would know japanese scheme.

Is it really so? o:


----------



## alhaq369 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow! Lovely post and great advice. Thanks for sharing valuable information.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow 6 year bump


----------

